# Скатертью дорожка



## turkjey5

Привет!
Что значит "Скатертью дорожка"и* <...>*"

Заранее большое спасибо!!


http://ru.wikisource.org/wiki/%D0%94%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B0,_%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%B8_%D0%9A%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD_%D0%B2_%D0%BE%D1%82%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B5_%28%D0%A7%D0%B5%D1%85%D0%BE%D0%B2%29

*<...>*
Лукинишна. Иди, батюшка!  Скатертью дорожка! (Встает.) В субботу ввечеру зайду касательно невесты  (идет к двери)…


----------



## marco_2

I think that _скатертью _дорожка is like_ good riddance to sb _in English.


----------



## Maroseika

Original idea was to wish the way as smooth as a tablecloth stretched on the table.
But since long ago this saying is used only in the negative sense - clear off, I don't regret for your leaving!
In your text it is used with light irony.

...по холостой части тебе не требуется? - don't you need a whore?


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> Original idea was to wish the way as smooth as a tablecloth stretched on the table.
> But since long ago this saying is used only in the negative sense - clear off, I don't regret for your leaving!
> In your text it is used with light irony.
> 
> ...по холостой части тебе не требуется? - don't you need a whore?




Actually Marco's explanation is pretty much 100% there. It is "good riddance".


----------



## Rosett

Скатертью дорожка может звучать зло - иди отсюда.


----------



## Sobakus

rosett said:


> Скатертью дорожка может звучать зло - иди отсюда.



Уж не хочете ли вы сказать, что оно и добро может звучать?


----------



## morzh

Sobakus said:


> Уж не хочете ли вы сказать, что оно и добро может звучать?



A story: When we decided to emigrate (long time ago, 1988), my aunt, BTW in the previous life a linguist and a doctorate student in the Leningrad University, and at the moment an immigrant of 16 years, wrote us a support letter, where, wishing us good luck, wrote "Скатертью дорога".


----------



## Garbuz

The expression is 100% negative: if you want to leave, leave; it would be better here without you.


----------



## morzh

I honestly think that the whole part of that thread after Marco's reply is unnecessary.
He gave as good and exact an answer as anyone possibly could.


----------



## Rosett

morzh said:


> A story: When we decided to emigrate (long time ago, 1988), my aunt, BTW in the previous life a linguist and a doctorate student in the Leningrad University, and at the moment an immigrant of 16 years, wrote us a support letter, where, wishing us good luck, wrote "Скатертью дорога".


Так она вам и сказала: езжайте подобру-поздорову (и не возвращайтесь)


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Уж не хочете ли вы сказать, что оно и добро может звучать?


Может.
http://www.skatertyu.ru/


----------



## morzh

Rosett said:


> Так она вам и сказала: езжайте подобру-поздорову (и не возвращайтесь)



Мимо кассы.


----------



## morzh

rosett said:


> Может.
> http://www.skatertyu.ru/



Если кто-то написал чушь, да еще и в рекламных целях - не следует это таскать сюда, да еще и выдавать за правильное использование языка.


----------



## Rosett

morzh said:


> Если кто-то написал чушь, да еще и в рекламных целях - не следует это таскать сюда, да еще и выдавать за правильное использование языка.


Турфирма на этом значении зарабатывает.


----------



## Rosett

morzh said:


> Мимо кассы.


так значит лингвист вам пожелал доброго пути?


----------



## Sobakus

rosett said:


> Может.
> http://www.skatertyu.ru/



Я могу ещё допустить, что "скатертью дорога" имеет и неироничное значение, но уж "дорожка" - увольте.


----------



## morzh

Sobakus said:


> Я могу ещё допустить, что "скатертью дорога" имеет и неироничное значение, но уж "дорожка" - увольте.




И этого допускать не следует.


----------



## morzh

rosett said:


> так значит лингвист вам пожелал доброго пути?



Лингвист за 16 лет отсутствия практики в эмиграции забыла русский язык на уровне идиом - если непонятно, к чему я это писал.


----------



## marco_2

Могу еще добавить, что в польском языке существует аналогичное выражение: _krzyżyk na drogę (крест на дорогу) - _оно первично обозначало благословение на добрый путь, а теперь употребляется иронически и недоброжелательно, точно так же как _скатертью дорожка _на русском.


----------



## Maroseika

Между прочим, у Даля есть и такой вариант:

Все столом да скатертью! пожелание путнику.


----------



## morzh

maroseika said:


> Между прочим, у Даля есть и такой вариант:
> 
> Все столом да скатертью! пожелание путнику.



Да, но не "дорога". Я думаю, пожелание у Даля имело ввиду, чтобы еда не переводилась, чтоб в дороге не проголодался.

А скатертью дорога - это другое. Это - пусть будет твоя дорога так же ровна и хороша, как скатерть (дороги были плохи).

Изначально это и в самом деле было добрым напутствием. Вообще, я думаю, переносный смысл всегда появляется позже.


----------



## Maroseika

Да нет, Даль имел в виду именно дорогу, полностью его текст таков:

"Все столом да скатертью, дорожка скатертью! пожелание путнику".

Я убрал дорогу, чтобы не повторяться. Прости меня, брат Даль!


----------



## morzh

maroseika said:


> Да нет, Даль имел в виду именно дорогу, полностью его текст таков:
> 
> "Все столом да скатертью, дорожка скатертью! пожелание путнику".
> 
> Я убрал дорогу, чтобы не повторяться. Прости меня, брат Даль!




Ну, это с тех пор попросту полностью устарело. Я просто не знал, что во времена Даля это все еще было добрым пожеланием, ну да две сотни лет - немало.


----------



## Rosett

morzh said:


> Лингвист за 16 лет отсутствия практики в эмиграции забыла русский язык на уровне идиом - если непонятно, к чему я это писал.


Непохоже, что забыла.


----------



## morzh

Rosett said:


> Непохоже, что забыла.



Хоссподи.....


----------

